# Stock Tank for Goats



## RachelM (Feb 28, 2013)

We're planning out for a small herd of about 6 does and a buck. I figure they'll need at least 25 gallons per day, more when hot and nursing, so we're looking at a 40 gallon. Anybody know how tall they are? Our horse's tanks I think are a little too tall for them, but I don't know how many gallons they are.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think your goats will need more than 15 gallons of water a day. My sheep are 'supposed' to be drinking 2 gallons of water/head/day, but they barely even touch their water. My ram, Hank, hasn't touched his water in days. My guess is he gets all the moisture he needs from the grass he eats.

I think you will do fine with a 20 gal stock tank that is no more than 18-24" tall, depending on your breed of goat you choose.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Mar 2, 2013)

My watering system is a 50 gallon barrel with a hose running to my goat pen with a float waterer in a smaller container.  After having a few chickens drown in the water bucket I went with a much smaller shallower container.  Now no danger of a baby drowning in the bucket.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 9, 2013)

If the watering tubs appear to be too tall, either stack up pavers around the tub and make steps to reach the water or just dig a hole the same size/ shape as the tank to the desired depth so all goats can drink water. I have a 100 gallon watering tub that's black poly made by Rubbermaid that's nearly a waist high so an area the size of the tank was dug and the tank sets 2 feet off the ground so even goat kids can reach fresh water at all times.


----------



## newbiekat (Mar 10, 2013)

I have 8 goats and I have a 27 gallon waterer. It stands about knee high, so everyone can get to it, except when it gets low the babies have a hard time. We do not have another source of water on our place, so that is the main source of water for them, so in the summer time we do have to fill it quite regularly, but in the cooler months it doesn't need filled as often.


----------



## Bryan99705 (Mar 18, 2013)

Suggest you go with the stock tank with a hose and float but lay a piece of concrete rewire (available at Lowes cheap) over top that is bent to fit like a lid to catch the occasional clumsy lamb.  Then lay a pallet on the ground for a step, this cuts down on the mud too.  
PS:   a hole on the side of the tank with a boat plug allows you to drain the tank for refreshing and moving without breaking your back


----------

